# Wolf did an "oust" and a rebite



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So proud of Wolf today. He did an oust while the sleeve was still on the helper's arm. First time; he has always been allowed to "take" the sleeve. He then did a rebite when the helper moved. He also went over a higher jump than we have previously done before. No hesitation, but he hit it a little the 1st time and the 2nd time cleared it without any problems. Don't know how high it was, but it was 2 boards higher than we have ever done. We feel pretty good about ourselves, considering that we are such novices.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Good for you guys! And hey-wheres the pics?:wild:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Husband can't come to club very often to take pics....but boy, this is one of the times that I wished he had. He wants to come when we go for our BH in May, however. That is going to be a problem! LOL Last weekend when I was working Wolf, husband came out and Wolf ran to him and TOTALLY ignored me. It took me 5 mins. to get his focus back.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

oust?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Catu said:


> oust?


aus


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

clearcreekranch said:


> Husband can't come to club very often to take pics....but boy, this is one of the times that I wished he had. He wants to come when we go for our BH in May, however. That is going to be a problem! LOL Last weekend when I was working Wolf, husband came out and Wolf ran to him and TOTALLY ignored me. It took me 5 mins. to get his focus back.


Sounds to me like a perfect opportunity to work on proofing against distractions!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

We need a thanks button. Serious.
Castlemaid makes a very good point.  More proofing!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> aus


Duh... it sounds so obvious now in the morning, but it explains why google didn't translate it last night


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

:wild:OK, so we have established that my German is BAD. I know it is aus, but my husband crosses it with out and you have our own new made up word. LOL


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

bocron said:


>


Well I knew I got it from somewhere!


----------

